# Snowy day



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys had great fun this morning,were off sledgeing now !!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos of Buddy - have fun  x


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Fab photos love his coat too. Is that an aqua fleece?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh lovely photos Donna! Did you want to change any of your entries?  x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Great photos of Buddy ... he looks gorgeous in his Equafleece. I was glad to have ours today! S x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Buddy looks great - am going to have to get one of those!


----------

